# صحون حلا الجريش



## وجن عمري (25 يناير 2012)

عدنا لكم بالمميز 
ميني حافظه لـ حلى الجريش 

لمقآدير والطريقة ع السريييع 





الطبقة الأولى ..


6أوريو نآعم + 3بسكويت أولكر الأحمر (Sandwich) ممكن إستبداله بالريكو 





الطبقة الثانية ..


2سنكرس + ربع علبة قشطة << يذوب في حمآم مائي ​




الطبقة الثـآلثة ..


نستلة + 6حبآت كيري .. 



​ورشة اوريو مطحون كانه مسمنه















؛

​الكمية المتوفرة بسيطه جدا 
للطلب مراسلتي 
فضلا لا امر الطلب للجادات فقط 
للطلب 0506703477​


----------

